# Brisket and ABT's



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Put a separated 13lb "select" packer on this morning around 9:30, temps at 178 now.  Should be done soon!  Picked it up at Wallyworld cause it was convenient for $1.29lb.  I'm curious to see how much, if any difference there will be between this one and the one's I've been getting from my butcher for $2.69lb.  

Now for the interesting part.  I made ABT's with the leftover roadside chicken from last night that I chopped up.  Can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> That's too much work Larry. You know you can buy a big box of already made up apetizers at BJ'S. That's what i would have done.  :taunt:  :taunt:  :taunt:



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## oompappy (Jul 31, 2005)

BJ's don't sell chicken turds, do they?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Dinners done!!  Well we prefer pork in the ABT's, the chicken wasn't bad, just not as good as pork.

Now onto the brisket.  This was a "select" grade brisket vs. the "choice" brisket I normally do.  I normally pay $2.69lb for the choice, I paid $1.29lb for this select.  IMHO, there was not any difference whatsoever other than the cost.  This brisket was just as moist, just as tender as the choice.  I'll be doing the selects until I can tell a difference.  I chopped the point and sliced the flat.  Here's a couple pic's.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2005)

oompappy said:
			
		

> BJ's don't sell chicken turds, do they?



They would for Larry!


----------



## Griff (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow Larry, that brisket looks great. What was the knife in the photo? I'm trying to control an urge to buy a new knife of the type in your photo. Don't even know the name of that style of knife. But in case I fall off the wagon and have a visit with Mr. Amazon, what's your's and how do you like it?

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 31, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Wow Larry, that brisket looks great. What was the knife in the photo? I'm trying to control an urge to buy a new knife of the type in your photo. Don't even know the name of that style of knife. But in case I fall off the wagon and have a visit with Mr. Amazon, what's your's and how do you like it?
> 
> Griff



Griff,
       It's a serated Wustof bread knife, it works better than any carving knife in my opinion.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He bought it off of Fatz, in a drunken rage #-o  [-X  8-[


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks great Larry!!


----------



## The Missing Link (Jul 31, 2005)

Larry that brisket looks so good i'm hangey for some brisket maybe next weekend.

I only wish I could cut my brisket that good can I get some lesson.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 31, 2005)

Opposable thumbs  are a must.


----------



## Finney (Aug 1, 2005)

As always... your brisket looks great.  Good job and welcome back.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> That brisket looks great Larry. I've been shying away from the select briskets at my local Walmart. After your success, I'll have to try one to compare to the choice ones I usually get at Sam's Club.



Jeff I was very cautious towards the select as well, not any more though!  However read the package very carefully, some are enhanced!


Thanks Finney!


----------



## john pen (Aug 1, 2005)

Larry, any reason for seperating the briscket ?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 1, 2005)

Larry, that looks really great!
I too only like pork in my ABTs. Just not the same with out it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> Larry, any reason for seperating the briscket ?



John, I used to leave them whole but I separated some prior to cooking a couple months ago and really like doing them like that now.  It gives a little more area for rub and smoke ring once you remove the point.  Plus I'll leave the point on the pit for a couple extra hours longer than the flat to render, then chop.  It's either separate before or after.  But I definitely prefer to separate them prior to cooking now.


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 1, 2005)

Larry what is the best way of separating the point from the flat?

Thanks,
Missing Link.


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 1, 2005)

thanks very much I allways what to know how to do this an with all of your help now I know and Knowing is have the battle.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 1, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> ...  and Knowing is have(sic) the battle.



Oh man!  I just got a wicked GI-Joe Flashback !!! Damn....Now I have the shakes!


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 1, 2005)

I was thinking that everyone would remanber that line I had forgot it tell my son was born and I was up tell 2 in the morning and was able to see a old cartune.


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 2, 2005)

Really looks great Larry ... what did you think of the ABTs with chicken in them?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Really looks great Larry ... what did you think of the ABTs with chicken in them?



Shawn, not as good as pork.  The flavor just wasn't there.


----------



## The Missing Link (Aug 2, 2005)

We all know that its fun to remanber our child hood sometimes.


----------

